# Super Sayian Guidos



## KingNow (Jan 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EKTw50Uf8M

Yes...


----------



## webkilla (Feb 2, 2012)

cannot unsee


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 2, 2012)

WAT?


----------



## Pine (Feb 2, 2012)

Jersey Shore has met its match...


----------



## Lunar (Feb 2, 2012)

What the fuck did I just watch  ;A;


----------



## webkilla (Feb 2, 2012)

Well, it is weird - but this is much better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYa5aQb3YGE


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 2, 2012)

Nyeh?


webkilla said:


> Well, it is weird - but this is much better
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYa5aQb3YGE


Agreed.


----------

